# Fear Crafters Make n' Take NE Sept 10th 2011



## HallowEve

Hello everyone!
September 10th Fear Crafters will be having a make-up make n' take 1pm-4pm (The Huskers don't kick off till 6pm!). Kits will include various trauma colors of make-up, blood, sponges, rigid collodion, liquid latex, and more. Everyone will purchase their own kit (which will be available to do on-line soon) we will also be teaming up into pairs so everyone will get the chance to create a bruise, open cut, and various wounds to a "victim", you can also bring a "partner" to demo on if you would like. We will be watching a few video's, giving out various handouts with instructions, and we will also be "teaching" these techinques live for everyone to see and then duplicate on their "victim" or take turns with their partner. So whether you are going to use these make up lessons for your costume to our upcoming Costume Ball in October or for Halloween, this will definitely be a fun and educational make n' take to enhance any costume event! We are located in Lincoln Nebraska.


----------

